# Painting Knockdown



## Biff607 (Sep 19, 2016)

I posted this in General and now I'm posting here ..... Sorry if I'm messing up protocol.

Hello to all, I'm new and not a professional, however I've been painting for 40 years in multiple houses using too many different techniques to count in numerous applications. I do realize in comparrison to a pro I'm small time so I could really use the help of the wise. 

I recently did a wall in brocade knock down texture and I am quite pleased with the result. Now I'm faced with the challenge of applying color. I've made several test boards but in trying some techniques I've seen on You Tube I can't get a result that looks good. The You Tube people make it look so easy but without the experience duplicating it has been impossible for me. I'd prefer the overall color of the wall to be dark brown. I built recessed shelves that are white and theres a light cream leather love seat and they all will brighten up the wall. I've tried a dark brown base which looks nice before accents and then I applied a lighter glaze trying the blending with a wool pad technique but that looks bad no smooth blend, it looks more like a spill or a stain plus it leaves a hazy look on the dark brown giving the appearance of being dirty. I also tried glaze coating and then wipe off with a rag and although it highlights the depressions well it also looks hazy over the dark brown. The best look I got was with a medium tan base then semi dry brushing dark brown over the surface followed by a wool pad softening. I gotta believe there's a better way. I'd appreciate any tips or alternate suggestions for a way to make the result really pop. The dark color is our first choice however if a lighter base coat would make it easier to get a dramatic result I'd accept that so feel free to advise me if that's a better route.

While I'm asking would I be better off thinning down my base coat because the thickness of the paint sort of rounds off the crisp edges of the knock down taking away some of the texture pop?

Sorry if I'm being long winded especially being a newby.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Welcome to the group.

BTW, you can always ask a mod to move a thread that has been started in the wrong sub-forum (easy peasy). Sometimes we'll even move them if we haven't been asked to do so - we find that it keeps members on their toes if they have to hunt for their posts and threads (plus it's fun to mess with their heads).


----------

